# JSP Parameter auslesen



## Chris6783 (18. Jul 2007)

Hi, 

ich möchte die, an eine JSP Datei übergebenen Parameter auslesen.
Netbeans hat dazu ein kleines Beispiel gebracht, das mittels


```
${param.name}
```
Den Inhalt des Parameters "Name" aus giebt.

Doch wenn ich darauf zugreifen will, dann klappt das irgendwie nicht:



> <%! string SERVER_NAME=${param.name}%>



Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen und sagen, wo der denkfehler liegt??

Danke!
mfg Christian


----------



## SlaterB (18. Jul 2007)

ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass man die Request-Parameter nicht direkt auslesen kann,
kann jetzt aber keine Quellen nennen/ ist länger her

-> Parameter im Servlet auslesen und als normale Attribute in den Request legen

edit:
hmm, sollte doch gehen..
http://www.exampledepot.com/egs/javax.servlet.jsp.jstl.core/getparam.html


----------

